# Looking for fast growers.



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello

I just got my 100 gallon setup and it seems to need more plants. If anyone has any fast growing stems please LMK as my LFS around me (HEB area) arent too good for selection or quality.

TIA
Jax


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

How much light do you have?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

4 x 65 (260 watts) of dual daylight each bulb is 6700k to 10000k


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Come to the meeting this Saturday, I'm sure between those who come, we can hook you up with plenty of plants. There comes a point when you just can't house it anymore and you start throwing it out believe it or not!


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea I am hoping to make the meeting sat kinda dependent on the weather.


----------

